

Startup: PickToRead, The best news reader ever - kdforf
http://www.picktoread.com/register

======
MaysonL
Screen shots? Blog? Anything beyond a spammish signup screen?

~~~
kdforf
Sorry, the system is still in beta and the current sign-up page is temporary
:)

